# Oversized Okra Pods, what-to-do?



## Ceebeeee (Aug 23, 2008)

I was unexpectatly called away from home (and my garden) for serveral days, but forgot to tell my Okra plants I would be away. The little guys kept working as usual, and when I returned I had a nice crop of Okra pods, but very large pods - 6 to 7 inches long each!
I know they will be tough if I try to cook them normally, but hate to waste them, probably 25 or 30 pods.
Anyone have any recipies that might salvage them, either to 'tenderize' them or whatever! Thanks in advance for any help!
Chris


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 23, 2008)

What variety are they?  There are several varieties that remain tender even when oversize.


----------



## Ceebeeee (Aug 23, 2008)

They are Cremson Spineless "#80"
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmm - unfortunately "Clemson Spineless" does need to be used young to be good.

If I were you, I'd pick all the oversize pods regardless, because that's the only way to notify the plant to continue producing more.  Then, if I had chickens, that's who'd be enjoying them.  That, or the compost pile.  However, it's also possible that those pods just might be mature enough to be holding viable seed.  You might want to crack them open & dry/save the seed for next year.  You could throw a couple of seeds into a pot now just to see whether or not they're mature enough to sprout, even tho they won't have time to grow to fruition.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 23, 2008)

I just checked some okra (Clemson Spineless) I cut right after lunch...Some of it running 5 inches and very tender....If I were you I would have an okra frying!!

Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 23, 2008)

You can certainly try some of them first Ceebeeee - you've got nothing to lose - but 5" would be my top length for enjoying "Clemson Spineless". Same goes for "Burgundy". Once you get past that, I find them far too seedy & fibrous for my taste. Now "Cowhorn" & some of the other pale-colored heirloom varieties that normally reach tremendous lengths before reaching maturity can stay tender at twice that length.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 23, 2008)

....and deer love them all!!!


----------

